# building a cart......



## blackstar arabians

Hello,

My dear sweet hubby wants to build a cart for our pony. Now our pony is only 2 months old so I figure that by the time he is old enough to start his cart career that my husband MIGHT have it finished.

The problem is we can not find any plans for one




Do any of you wonderful people have any basic plans? All he is wanting is something to use around the farm... we have 60 acres and with fuel prices we figure it would be cheaper to use the pony than the truck or 4-wheeler





Thank you

Jacinta


----------



## Slinkky

Oh, I know the feeling. My husbands been building me a horse trailer for 2 years! It might actually be done by Christmas!

The trick on carts is getting it balanced. It may be worth it to buy an easy entry cart that is balanced rather than build one and find out it's too heavy or pushing too much on their back only to have to cut apart and keep trying.


----------



## Keri

Try putting this in the mini horse forum. That's where I saw the person.



I know, I'm not a huge help!!


----------



## Keri

Okay. Found the topic. This person built thier own cart. I would pm them and ask them about plans. You can adjust for pony sizes. Their forum name is dangerranger.

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...c=92787&hl=


----------



## blackstar arabians

Thank you for that link....

I showed it to hubby but.. I was corrected on what he wants to build. He wants to build a wagon type so he can haul a few things in it.... sigh.

I told him he might be better off to maybe try and find an old one that needs repairs. Then he would have the basic frame and could rebuild it to his liking.

Men and their plans... like he DOESN'T have anything else to do.... gazes up to hay barn that he started painting, arena gate latch that needs to be fixed, pony shed that needs to be built down by the house, and............................ well you get the picture.





Jacinta


----------



## ropenride

LOL! Are you sure you don't have MY hubby?????



It's the same thing here! haha He wants to build a little buckboard type wagon for the boys to pull around....and has been saying that for 3 years now. Weeds to mow, fence to build, winter to get ready for.......MEN!!



But he lets me have the "kids", so I wouldn't trade him


----------



## Slinkky

Oh, I'm sorry, I thought you wanted to build a two wheel cart...those can be tricky.

This is my 4 wheel parade carriage my hubby rebuilt. We found it in a guys barn (went to look at hay).

Hubby rebuilt it. I love it! The shafts weren't worth a hoot, so he made a template to make our own shafts. He makes them out of 2 x 6's and gets them just on each edge so that he gets the right curve.











Good luck. Let's see pics when it gets finished!


----------



## blackstar arabians

"lets see pictures when he gets finished"...... thats cute...... you must have more faith in him than I do



But yes that is more along the lines of what he is wanting, but maybe not as fancy. He just wants something he can throw stuff in like... his chainsaw and gas, a dead deer or turkey.... ya know guy stuff.

I want to show Little Bit but he wants to make him a pack mule





Here is the future pack pony...

Here he is with my daughter who is 6 years old today. In the second picture it looks like he is pinning his ears but really it was me talking and he turned his ears just at the right time.


----------



## Slinkky

Awww...what a cute baby! (and your daughter too!...Tell her Happy Birthday!



)


----------



## Keri

What a cute wagon Slinky!!! Wish I could find things like that "laying" around. My hubby is awesome at restoring things. We've redone 2 carts now. Hoping to find a heck of a deal on a show cart for my shetland so that I can refinish it the way I want a whole lot cheaper than a new one.


----------



## Slinkky

Thanks.

oh, you wouldn't have known it WAS a carriage when I found it! It was all in pieces. It was black and green. That metal dash was lying under the hay baler. The box that makes the base of the cart was missing one side... there was not much of the original cart there. But there was enough for hubby to get an idea of what it was suppose to be. He used all the original wood and only the shafts and a few pegs along the seat are not original.

I was told by an ADS delegate that this is a 1800's Spindle Back Box Buggy.

I like it!


----------

